

Rock Band Group Algorithm - ptarjan
http://blog.paulisageek.com/2009/10/rock-band-group-algorithm.html

======
grourk
Hey Paul, it's more fun when we just volunteer for instruments (that way I can
always play the drums). :P

~~~
ptarjan
Lol, fight you for it :D

------
ryandvm
Behold Tarjan - Destroyer of Parties

